# aged accounts = ενηλικίωση υπολοίπων, χρονολογική ανάλυση / ομαδοποίηση υπολοίπων



## Kat (Jan 18, 2009)

Από γλωσσάρι με λογιστικούς όρους (οπότε δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερο context).

Τον συγκεκριμένο όρο τον έχω στις εξής περιπτώσεις:
aged accounts payable
aged as of

Έχω βρει τον όρο "ενηλικίωση λογαριασμού", αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως και τα αποτελέσματα από την αναζήτηση στο Google ήταν μάλλον αποθαρρυντικά..

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τον όρο;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι λέγεται "ωρίμανση λογαριασμών", άρα "ώριμοι λογαριασμοί", αλλά ίσως πρέπει να περιμένουμε και τους ειδικούς περί τα οικονομικά. Το βρίσκουμε εδώ, π.χ.
_Λογαριασμοί Εισπρακτέοι
Οι εισπρακτέοι λογαριασμοί θα είναι μια πλήρως ενσωματωμένη ενότητα που θα μοιράζεται την
βάση δεδομένων του myEOT.gr με τις Κρατήσεις, τα Προφίλ, το Ταμείο και τις άλλες λειτουργίες
του συστήματος. Οι εισπρακτέοι λογαριασμοί θα χειρίζονται την άμεση τιμολόγηση, χρέωση,
ωρίμανση λογαριασμών, πληρωμή και παραγωγή υπομνήσεων και αναφορών. Οι λογαριασμοί θα
ορίζονται για μεμονωμένους πελάτες ή για επιχειρηματικούς πελάτες, ενώ θα μπορούν να
δημιουργηθούν τόσο από την οθόνη Λογαριασμών Εισπρακτέων όσο και από τις Κρατήσεις και τα
Προφίλ. Όταν εγκαθίσταται η εκδοχή πολλαπλών ιδιοκτησιών του myEOT.gr οι λογαριασμοί θα
μπορούν να αντιγράφονται μεταξύ ιδιοκτησιών._


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2009)

Πάντως στη λογιστική χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως η ενηλικίωση υπολοίπου/-ων.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2009)

Μια αγγλική πηγή εδώ και επίσης:
The aged accounts receivable report provides detail of the money owed to the business in an aged format. The total amount owed per contact is provided as well as the amounts for current, over 30, over 60 and over 90 days. You may specify minimum amounts owed and/or specify aging periods using the report parameters. The report is also interactive so that you may open the each receivable account directly from the report.

Αντίστοιχη χρήσιμη ελληνική σελίδα:
Ενηλικίωση Υπολοίπων
Το πρόγραμμα αυτό τυπώνει την ενηλικίωση των υπολοίπων των προμηθευτών, σε πέντε (5) μεταβλητές χρονικές περιόδους.
* ΜΗ ΟΦΕΙΛΟΜΕΝΑ είναι οι κινήσεις με ημ/νία λήξης μεγαλύτερη από τον τρέχοντα μήνα.
* ΤΡΕΧΟΝΤΑ ΜΗΝΑ είναι οι κινήσεις μέσα σε αυτό το μήνα.
* ΛΗΞΙΠΡΟΘΕΣΜΕΣ είναι οι κινήσεις που έχουν λήξει. 
Ανάλογα με τις περιόδους που εσείς διαλέξατε θα περιλαμβάνονται στην κατάλληλη περίοδο. 

Άρα το accounts payable δεν θα γίνει «λογαριασμών πληρωτέων» αλλά «υπολοίπων προμηθευτών» και οι receivable «πελατών».


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 19, 2009)

Όλα αυτά τα aged accounts receivable report είναι (σ)το λογιστικό πρόγραμμα να μαζέψει τα χρωστούμενα ο ενδιαφερόμενος. 
Αν είναι σκέτο όμως το aged account όπως εδώ που απλώς είναι ένας λογαριασμός ετών;


> If your trusting person adds you, their payment history is now
> reported on your credit report too. If they have perfect credit,
> now you have a perfect account.
> To make this more effective, use an aged account. Imagine if your
> ...


Μήπως απλώς "ώριμος λογαριασμός" που λέει η Alex.;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2009)

Mου δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι η λέξη "ωρίμανση" είναι πιο αμιγώς ελληνικός όρος, ενώ ο όρος "ενηλικίωση" είναι μάλλον μετάφραση του aging, επειδή περιέχει τη λέξη "ηλικία" μέσα. 

Στο answers.com, όμως,  έχουν στην ίδια πρόταση aged payables και ripen.
One key concern is aged payables. Bills should never be allowed to "ripen" more than 45 to 60 days beyond the due date, unless a special payment arrangement has been made with the vendor in advance.


----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2009)

Οκ, οπότε έχουμε "ενηλικίωση υπολοίπων προμηθευτών" και "ενηλικίωση υπολοίπων πελατών"....Νομίζω ότι αυτό εννοεί και όχι τους "ώριμους λογαριασμούς" στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.
Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τη βοήθεια!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 19, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Mου δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι η λέξη "ωρίμανση" είναι πιο αμιγώς ελληνικός όρος, ενώ ο όρος "ενηλικίωση" είναι μάλλον μετάφραση του aging, επειδή περιέχει τη λέξη "ηλικία" μέσα.



Την ίδια εντύπωση έχω κι εγώ. Δείτε κι αυτό εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως αυτό βλέπω μπροστά μου καθ' εκάστην καθημερινά:


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2009)

Το ουσ. _aging_ και το επίθ. _aged_ περιγράφουν τη χρονολογική ταξινόμηση των οφειλών / των υπολοίπων. Δεν περιγράφουν μόνο τις «ώριμες» (τις ληξιπρόθεσμες) οφειλές. Τόσο η _ενηλικίωση_ όσο και η _ωρίμανση_ είναι ανακριβείς όροι. Στο sap χρησιμοποιούνται οι όροι _Χρονολογική Κατάταξη Εισπρακτέων Πελάτη_ και _Χρονολογική Κατάταξη Υποχρεώσεων Προμηθευτή_, που ίσως είναι ακριβέστεροι.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 19, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάντως αυτό βλέπω μπροστά μου καθ' εκάστην καθημερινά:



Εγώ δεν αμφέβαλλα ότι το ενηλικίωση είναι σωστό. Απλά μου ακούγεται πιο φυσικό το ωρίμανση. Αν δεις τον σύνδεσμο που έδωσα, χρησιμοποιεί και τα δύο (ως συνώνυμα άραγε; )


----------



## stathis (Jan 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το ουσ. _aging_ και το επίθ. _aged_ περιγράφουν τη χρονολογική ταξινόμηση των οφειλών / των υπολοίπων. Δεν περιγράφουν μόνο τις «ώριμες» (τις ληξιπρόθεσμες) οφειλές. *Τόσο η ενηλικίωση όσο και η ωρίμανση είναι ανακριβείς όροι.* Στο sap χρησιμοποιούνται οι όροι _Χρονολογική Κατάταξη Εισπρακτέων Πελάτη_ και _Χρονολογική Κατάταξη Υποχρεώσεων Προμηθευτή_, που ίσως είναι ακριβέστεροι.


Τότε γιατί μπήκε η _ενηλικίωση_ στον τίτλο;
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχει επικρατήσει η _ενηλικίωση_ στον χώρο, αλλά γλωσσικά τη βρίσκω τελείως άστοχη.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το ουσ. _aging_ και το επίθ. _aged_ περιγράφουν τη χρονολογική ταξινόμηση των οφειλών / των υπολοίπων. Δεν περιγράφουν μόνο τις «ώριμες» (τις ληξιπρόθεσμες) οφειλές. Τόσο η _ενηλικίωση_ όσο και η _ωρίμανση_ είναι ανακριβείς όροι. Στο sap χρησιμοποιούνται οι όροι _Χρονολογική Κατάταξη Εισπρακτέων Πελάτη_ και _Χρονολογική Κατάταξη Υποχρεώσεων Προμηθευτή_, που ίσως είναι ακριβέστεροι.


 
Ο όρος _Χρονολογική Κατάταξη_ παραπέμπει, σα να μου φαίνεται, σε ταξινόμηση (sorting). Η ενηλικίωση των υπολοίπων είναι μία ομαδοποίηση των ποσών που απαρτίζουν το υπόλοιπο σε δέσμες τριακονταημέρων προς τα πίσω (δηλ. προς το παρελθόν). Έτσι το λογιστήριο βλέπει, πέρα από το συνολικό υπόλοιπο, και το πώς αυτό αναλύεται στα κατά περίπτωση αντίστοιχα ποσά των τελευταίων 30, 60, 90, 120 και λοιπά ημερών. Ανάλογα με τη πολιτική εισπράξεων (για τα υπόλοιπα των πελατών) και πληρωμών (για τα υπόλοιπα των προμηθευτών), αλλά και με την κατά περίπτωση συμφωνία, ένα συγκεκριμένο χρονικό όριο (που μπορεί να είναι 60 μέρες για έναν πελάτη, 180 για έναν άλλον, και 120 για κάποιον προμηθευτή) αποτελεί το σημείο στο οποίο ο συγκεκριμένος λογαριασμός καθίσταται πλέον ώριμος και πρέπει να πληρωθεί το αντίστοιχο υπόλοιπο. Οι όροι _ενηλικίωση_, _ωρίμανση_ και τα παράγωγά τους βρίσκονται σε δόκιμη χρήση στο χώρο, όσο και αν ενδεχομένως προσκρούουν στο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο ορισμένων. Τώρα, αν έπρεπε να ακριβολογήσω με το μακρυνάρι του sap θα προτιμούσα το _Χρονολογική Ανάλυση Εισπρακτέων / Υποχρεώσεων_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2009)

Η ελληνική έννοια της χρονολογικής κατάταξης / ταξινόμησης / ομαδοποίησης / ανάλυσης είναι για να ξεχωρίζει από την κατάταξη κατά πελάτη / προμηθευτή (τόσα χρωστάω σ' αυτόν και τόσα μου χρωστάει ο άλλος).

Η αγγλική προτίμηση για το aging είναι γιατί, όπως λες, Zazula, και λεν και τ' αγγλικά, δείχνει ποια υπόλοιπα είναι αμούστακα, ποια έχουν αρχίσει να ωριμάζουν, ποια να βρομάνε...

Βελτιωμένες προτάσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε και μου αρέσει η _*χρονολογική ανάλυση / ομαδοποίηση*_ και θα τη βάλω στον τίτλο. Αλλά δεν μπορούμε (stathis) να μην έχουμε και το εύρημα που χρησιμοποιούν τόσες και τόσες εταιρείες. Δεν θα είναι το πρώτο κακομεταφρασμένο που έχει καθιερωθεί.


----------



## stathis (Jan 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αλλά δεν μπορούμε (stathis) να μην έχουμε και το εύρημα που χρησιμοποιούν τόσες και τόσες εταιρείες. Δεν θα είναι το πρώτο κακομεταφρασμένο που έχει καθιερωθεί.


Εννοείται, δεν είπα αυτό. Απλώς διάβαζα και ξαναδιάβαζα το νήμα και προσπαθούσα να βγάλω μια άκρη γενικώς. (Η οποία άκρη βγήκε τελικά με την αναλυτική εξήγηση-περιγραφή που έδωσε ο Ζαζ.)


----------

